# Lost car's service log book, anywhere to get an aftermarket one?



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

Tried officeworks, but they only have car expense log book, not service log book


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Wreckers or Dealership maybe?


----------



## Kain93 (Feb 15, 2017)

Dealerships and they can sign it all off for all your services
wreckers won't keep them because they will have all the cars info and services


----------

